# Team Gibbs, second show of the year..pic heavy



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We have just come back from out second big show of the year, Western Dressage again, and we had a great time. The positives: He behaved beautifully, everyone loved him, ring steward, the tack and equipment checker, the kiddies who were chatting to him, and the judge, who kept saying what a nice horse he is on his test sheets. The weekend started horribly, when we were unloading our kit I discovered that not only had I left my garment bag, with my show clothes hanging on a rail at home, but also my headstall! So we had to go shopping, I had another headstall with me, but he didn't like the bit that was on it, so I_ had _to buy another, the fact that it was the right mouthpiece, measured 5 1/2" and looks awesome on my black headstall made it a no brainer, then a trip to Walmart got me sorted out!










The bad news, well it's not bad, she was a very tough marker, across the board, same judge for Western and the Gold and Bronze level English show, so the playing field was level. My coach and I have some issues with some of the marks, but overall I need to get Gibbs flowing more, and working through. On the good side we really got it together on a few occasions, a really got a glimpse of the horse that he can be, if I become the rider that can get him there. Given the amount of saddle time I have had because of the weather and seeding etc, then I was happy overall, and at times just got a few steps of a horse so soft and light and rounded that it made me want to cry!

OK, pictures:

All clean bathed and chilling after warm up on Friday










Sporting a new hair style for the weekend, ROTTER










He got a snazzy fly mask to wear










But left for 2 seconds while I hung up his headstall, he made himself into a unicorn



















It helps with showing of you give your horse a pep talk on the way out to the warm up.










and if your coach is there with you










and the rest of the riders










Some action shots




























Day one we got a second, third and fourth










Day two, 2 thirds and a fourth










The Awesome Mr Gibbs still keeps his blanket and his name


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, great pictures! And good job to you both! What are you doing for a discipline? Western Dressage? You look great!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes Western Dressage, it is such fun, the first year we have had it in this province, so we are all learning, but exciting to be in at the birth of. New sport
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Videos?
So glad you're giving this sport a go. You might just motivate me to save up for a western saddle!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There maybe a video, my trainer had someone videoing, but haven't seen it yet. Not sure if I would be brave enough to share.....we'll see. Maybe from the next show!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I came here just to see these!! I love it!! He's coming along so nicely and you look so happy and confident on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You two look stunning together! He looks really smart in that fly mask...both conventionally AND unicorn style. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the fly mask, wish I had bought the better one now- but there was some debate if they were legal or not, this one was in the cheapie bin, at $9 it was worth the risk.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations on a great show! You both look fantastic!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Great job-you both look wonderful!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------

